# CycleGaz vs Pawel Ostrowski



## YahudaMoon (4 Aug 2013)

If your gonna post something on youtube youd think they'd know the highway code or have the facts correct

Sorry of its been posted before


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NB7RlaJtd2g


----------



## Cycling Dan (4 Aug 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_gst-Ryh3g


----------



## BSRU (4 Aug 2013)

What a nobber the biker was, complete lack of lack of knowledge of the highway code and road markings for all to see.


----------



## gaz (4 Aug 2013)

For those that haven't seen my video, I only spoke to him because as he passed me when I was doing 30mph and overtaking other cyclists he pointed into the 'cycle lane'


----------



## boybiker (4 Aug 2013)

Pawel Ostrowski beautiful British name .


----------



## glenn forger (4 Aug 2013)

The last two comments win this year's Dumbest Poster Award.


----------



## livpoksoc (4 Aug 2013)

boybiker said:


> Pawel Ostrowski beautiful British name .




Not quite sure what that's got to do wit it...


----------



## boybiker (4 Aug 2013)

livpoksoc said:


> Not quite sure what that's got to do wit it...


 
Foreign drivers are some of the worst I have encountered while out on the roads in the UK. Only this Thursday I had a Polish driver crash into my bike while coming down the wrong side of the road!!


----------



## livpoksoc (4 Aug 2013)

Essentially the biker is an ill informed jumped up little sh*t who has a vendetta complex. He thinks he's fighting the corner of other road users by outing gaz for an inappropriate manoeuvre that actually seems to be within the rules of the road.

Essentially it comes down the fact that the MoL has insisted on implementing the blue cycle lanes (great!) but no one has been told the updated rules on them in a large manner so a lot of drivers/bikers are unaware of their purpose and the rules surrounding their use.

I believe there needs to be an education campaign for all road users to update on several new items in the highway code that weren't present when drivers passed their tests.

This should perhaps include a refresher quiz/info pamphlet when you have to update your driving licence every 10 years?


----------



## livpoksoc (4 Aug 2013)

boybiker said:


> Foreign drivers are some of the worst I have encountered while out on the roads in the UK. Only this Thursday I had a Polish driver crash into my bike while coming down the wrong side of the road!!



Whilst your point may be valid & not necessarily stereotyping, it's not really true of this incident


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Aug 2013)

The final comment on the clip which has nothing to do with the incident "It is your responsibility to allow faster vehicles to pass you". What utter bullshit. I have done 45mph on my bike, does that mean that every car should be pulling over when I am doing 20 in a 30 zone? Just because my top speed is relatively high? Should mopeds be bowing down to me as I can go faster than them?
What about pedestrians? They max out at about 10/15mph when running, should they all be jumping out of my way on shared paths (the answer is yes but none of them do)?


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Aug 2013)

I loved the point where he pulls across between cars onto the blue cycle lane accessing the ASL, then asks why cyclists aren't suing them - possibly because you are sitting on it?


----------



## glenn forger (4 Aug 2013)

I suspect that clip will quietly disappear.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Aug 2013)

I did not have a heart to watch it all , what a turnip !


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Aug 2013)

Quite entertaining that a moped was struggling to keep constantly in front of a cyclist. Nice top Gaz which one is it?


----------



## Leodis (4 Aug 2013)

That horn is so limp


----------



## gaz (4 Aug 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Quite entertaining that a moped was struggling to keep constantly in front of a cyclist. Nice top Gaz which one is it?


Herne hill Velodrome jersey - http://milltag.cc/shop/jerseys/hhv-short
[QUOTE 2581063, member: 30090"]I have not seen or heard the vid but I imagine that Gaz get's owned?[/quote]
Quite the opposite. The biker shows that he has absolutely no knowledge regarding the road network and how people should be using it and makes a bit of a fool of him self, especially when pointing out a cyclist didn't do a shoulder check when he himself did none.


----------



## Hip Priest (4 Aug 2013)

Nice jersey Gaz.


----------



## MichaelO (4 Aug 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Nice jersey Gaz.


Exactly what I was going to post!


----------



## PocketFrog (4 Aug 2013)

It's the level of willful ignorance that just doesn't compute with me. Pawel has the opportunity to research his position before posting his 'response' video but no, of course he didn't.... footbullet.


----------



## cd365 (4 Aug 2013)

That guy is an idot and should not be on the road. Was he riding on an L plate?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 Aug 2013)

boybiker said:


> Pawel Ostrowski beautiful British name .


well i once worked with a lady of identical surname, and she was foreign as fish and chips…


----------



## downfader (4 Aug 2013)

I've left a couple of comments on it noting the specifics he ignored and the true highway code numbers as a hint. I too think he will end up deleting it as he's made a complete berk of himself. I also agree he made no shoulder checks


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (5 Aug 2013)

This is why I dislike these sub-par lanes because it encourages the mentality that cyclists should never leave them. 'illegal overtake' LOL


----------



## glenn forger (5 Aug 2013)

Remember the cyclist knocked over in Greenford? Here's Pawel's considered response:



> Thats why WOMEN should stay off the road!!! Jesus Christ you ran the guy over and you are still confused what you did wrong... FOR F*** SAKES WOMAN!!!!


----------



## steve52 (5 Aug 2013)

glenn forger said:


> Remember the cyclist knocked over in Greenford? Here's Pawel's considered response:


 to be fair thats because of the actions, not because of gender, mind you hes still a numpty


----------



## glenn forger (5 Aug 2013)

Err, no, he's saying all women should stay off the roads because one woman behaved badly.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (5 Aug 2013)

Knob-end close pass at 1.07. Daft and risky road positioning - he gets to the right hand side of a car up against some railings and then cuts right over to the left lane!. If you need the left lane, get in the bl***y left lane asap as it's safer. What a complete bell-end


----------



## idlecyclist (5 Aug 2013)

Why is he in the Car Lane?

Loved that bit!


----------



## Ciar (5 Aug 2013)

All i felt was the motorbike blokey was speeding constantly and being a tool and the other bit was when he was turning back constantly, hardly keeping his eyes on the road, i was expecting a huge smash in the next frame of film!


----------



## davefb (5 Aug 2013)

erm crikey... why would you put a video up of breaking numerous laws and driving like a total idiot ?


----------



## davefb (5 Aug 2013)

(got to the end).. can you just use someone elses footage without asking for permission ? the cheeky sod!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Aug 2013)

boybiker said:


> Pawel Ostrowski beautiful British name .


Александр Сергеевич Оболенский played rugby union for England.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (5 Aug 2013)

> You're incriminating yourself by wearing that camera


Isn't that what the stupid motorcyclist was doing
@gaz Well done for rising above his stupid ranting and being the better man,i suspect he wanted a confrontation to put on Youtube.Instead he made himself look stupid IMO.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2583761, member: 45"]He's on his Youtube feed now responding to all of the comments.[/quote]


Better to watch the monkey in the cage rather than trying to teach the monkey how to use a typewriter.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (5 Aug 2013)

He didn't like me having a dig at his road positioning or stupid close passes. His response to my enquiry on how he managed to pass his test:
_By paying and attending my CBT day. _
_Paying and attending my Theory (100%) and completing my Hazard Perception with a 75% pass mark_
_THEN booking my Module 1 and Module 2's..._

_AND FINALLY PASSING FIRST TIME._

_Thats How_ .

IMHO, obviously didn't sink in very far.....


----------



## lukesdad (6 Aug 2013)

How very quaint and civilised you all are in the smoke I enjoyed that!


----------

